# Shade Help for NC20 wanting to try MAC Face & Body



## amishmethlab (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi guys,
I need a bit of help, I'm NC20 but I'm wanting to try out the face & body foundation.  Anyone have any idea what shade I should use?


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd go for an N shade. Cs are too yellow, Ns are more neutral-toned. I'd try N3 for your complexion.


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm NC20. Once, when I got a makeover at MAC, the MU used F&B on me in C1. I prefer the Studio Fix Fluid and didn't buy it, so I have no idea if this really was the right shade for me...


----------

